# Caulk guns



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

Release the pressure from the gun. Put your finger over the tip. Squeeze the tube with your other hand. This will push the piston back slightly. While still squeezing the tube with your other hand, remove your finger from the tip. Then, quit squeezing the tube. The caulk in the tip will suck back in slightly. 

Works every time. After a few times, it only takes a second to do.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

I've got the drip-less yellow ones for right now. For some reason mine don't have the little wire thingy to poke the seal tho. :sad:

I have a big tupper ware box full different ones I've left for dead. 

Never have invested in a power one, could never give up the coin for one of those although probrably worth it.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

Tajima are my favorite


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

i use dripless yellow and black one from herman williams for int finish work. I use just regular cheap ones for ext. If im getting crazy with my geocel or have a lot of cauking to do i use my cordless dewalt caulker


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

mnjconstruction said:


> i use dripless yellow and black one from herman williams for int finish work. I use just regular cheap ones for ext. If im getting crazy with my geocel or have a lot of cauking to do i use my cordless dewalt caulker


Is that a local store?


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

txgencon said:


> Is that a local store?


Herman Williams... you know..the paint store!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Hilti also makes a good gun.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

txgencon said:


> Is that a local store?


LOL, i type wicked good guys! "SHERMAN WILLIAMS"


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

:laughing:Sherman Williams is a great paint store:thumbup:


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like each brother has a store - Herman, Sherman, & the other one. :whistling


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have just been skimming this thread over the last few days. Then I started using OSI EP-1000. That crap acts like it is constipated. It makes Quad clear seem silky smooth.

I've been struggling with it all week using one of those orange skeleton type guns. They work great for the normal waterbased stuff I use, but they were killing my hands. The nylon handled one wouldn't even push it out without bending the handle in half.

Today as soon as I got all my gear setup and started caulking, my newest one broke. Knowing my other one was useless I made a paniced plunge to the bottom of my toolbox. I had a choice of a 2 dollar special or a really nice English made one that was encased in some kind of clear goo.

After spending 30 minutes cleaning goo out of and lubricating the big one, it pushes that crap out like exlax.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

GRB said:


> Looks like each brother has a store - Herman, Sherman, & the other one. :whistling


That would be Ethel, of the Merman side of the family.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Just got this one, love it so far. I have never had a gun that required so little sqeezing force to get the material out of the tube. Its all plastic but feels well made unlike the one at home depot.
http://www.amazon.com/Dripless-Inc-...KG1O/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1338178151&sr=8-5


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

katoman said:


> Hilti also makes a good gun.


Would u recommend that one? Ive seen it before. I know there epoxy guns are great.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

katoman said:


> Hilti also makes a good gun.


Where do you get them, and I guess they're 50$ or so:whistling


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Where do you get them, and I guess they're 50$ or so:whistling


No there probably 49.50$ comeon.... :laughing:


----------



## Robs660 (Jan 15, 2012)

I can't wait for the day when Festool comes out with one or we start buying titanium guns with some sort of advanced multi part replaceable trigger system. 

I also can't believe we have gone 4 pages on caulk guns! Lol. ;-)


----------



## GRB (Feb 23, 2009)

Robs660 said:


> I also can't believe we have gone 4 pages on caulk guns! Lol. ;-)


Still 20 or so posts short of the utility knife thread. :whistling


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Like they say it's the little things in life.


----------



## mnjconstruction (Oct 5, 2008)

SuperiorHIP said:


> Just got this one, love it so far. I have never had a gun that required so little sqeezing force to get the material out of the tube. Its all plastic but feels well made unlike the one at home depot.
> http://www.amazon.com/Dripless-Inc-...KG1O/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1338178151&sr=8-5


Hey thats the same one I got from Herman:laughing:

very good gun, ive had mine for 3 yrs, and its held up nice


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

Niles Standish came to mind When I saw the title of this post....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HteJ3MoDQNA&feature=youtube_gdata_player






B,:laughing:


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a bunch of manual ones, including the dripless. I broke down a while back and bought a Ryobi battery operated one due to carpal tunnel. Doesn't have problems with blowing past the plunger unless the caulk (or whatever) has solidified in the nozzle. Gives a nice, consistent bead. Downside is it takes a while for the caulk to start coming out after you press the trigger, so it makes starting a little messier than what I can do with a manual caulk gun.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

i've had the same caulking gun for over two years now. just one i bought from the depot. not the cheapest one they had but not the most expensive either. the "mid grade" model


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Haven't read the whole thread so it may be in here somewhere, but what about spout cutters? Are there any that work good? Every one I've used I had to recut the spout with a knife..


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Sorry for being late getting back to ya. Yes, I like the Hilti gun. No idea where you would get it in your area. I'd try a google search.

I paid $60 for mine. It's the only gun I've ever had that actually stops when you flip the trigger forward.

Seems all the other guns keep pushing caulk out.

I really like it when doing silicone on showers etc. Real fine control.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Brian Peters said:


> Haven't read the whole thread so it may be in here somewhere, but what about spout cutters? Are there any that work good? Every one I've used I had to recut the spout with a knife..


Only spout cutter I use is my rock knife.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I use the crap out of handi cuts from craftsman for cutting tubes - also great for rope, hoses, trimming bushes :whistling and cutting shims as well.

Lot's of uses for this great tool - just keep your finger out of the way


----------

